# Muslim and Muslum



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Well I have lived with a great number of Muslims , and most have been muslims and not muslums, that is good men women and children.

Do people realize the connotation, of "good" if there is such a thing musilims, and evil bad Muslums?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I guess I look at the subject much the way I look at the label "liberal".

I believe liberals have an ideology that is 179.5* different than mine.

Some liberals go about their daily lives in peace and quiet and don't make a stink....they use the voting booth to speak their minds.

Other liberals scream and shout and use the "squeaky wheel gets the grease" plan....

Regardless of how they decide to go about getting what they want, I'm still against their ideology.

It's the way I feel about muslims.

The greater the muslim population becomes in the U.S, the more the U.S will bend to their requests/demands...and it may be all done legally...using our own Constitution to further their efforst and agenda.

I believe in my heart that even a "good muslim" would like to see muslim domination.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

We don't need them in this country . Look at what trouble they produced in other countries . There are set in there ways and will not change , so why should we change for them . We where here first .


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

All I ever need to know, . . . today, tomorrow, or forever, . . . about muslims, muslums, ********, or whatever they are, . . . I learned on 9/11/2001.

The fact that a radical few did it, . . . I can swallow, . . . a radical few killed Lincoln, JFK, etc.

THE FACT that there were enclaves reported RIGHT HERE IN THE US in Michigan, Minnesota, and New Jersey that went to the streets REJOICING, . . . along with the masses in many ******* countries, . . . Nahhhhhhh, . . . I cannot swallow that.

THEN, . . . add to the fact that never, nada, not once, nowhere, at any time, any where, by any one: has a "moderate" muslim ever got up on his/her soapbox and apologized to the US for 9/11.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Doesn't matter at this point, guilty by association.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have lived around muzslimes (my spelling) in my younger years.

To me ALL of them were NFG!

The were two faced, conniving bastards.

I personally saw what they did to the European Jews who immigrated here after the war, kids, all around my age or a bit older.

They (muzslimes) always operated in groups of at least three, they loved to beat on the Hassidic Jews for no other reason than that they were Jews. 

If they were alone, they were everybody's best friend.

No matter what the muzslimes did to the Jews, they never called the police, they were terrified of police, thinking they would be hauled away instead.

A good friend getting married wanted to invite a good buddy of ours, life long friends, to his wedding.

His bride to be said no wedding if he came, she is a Lebanese muzslime.

I could tell you a hundred personal stories from about age 9 to age 40 about the bastards that I personally experienced.

The muzslimes could not understand why me a non Jew, would not pick on the pigs with them, it was natural to them to persecute the Jews.

I lived in a DP neighborhood, transferred from a Catholic elementary school to a public school and my world education began.

Sorry, MT, my dealing are the opposite of yours, they will if given a better chance, destroy this country in the name of allahole.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Rather than looking at anecdotal evidence (individual Muslims), I looked into the Qur'an and the hadiths.

There's a reason why Islam has brought death and destruction wherever it goes, and that is from the time Muhammad and his followers returned to Mecca from Medina.


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

How can anyone not discern the true nature of islam, or the horrific atrocities being committed by it's practitioners on a global scale today? 
You could also live next to a large ''peaceful'' nest of killer bees, until, on that one particular day,..................

A muslim sympathizer I'm not.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

islam is no more a religion than Nazism was. Both were/are political idologies aimed at subjugating large masses of individuals and scapegoating others (Christians and Jews).


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

islam is a geo-political ideology of world domination generally made up of 2 groups. One group wants to kill/enslave non believers and the other group wants to convert non believers. The group that wants to convert are willing to help fund the group that wants to kill/enslave the infidel.

Any non citizen islamist in the US should be deported immediately.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> islam is a geo-political ideology of world domination generally made up of 2 groups. One group wants to kill/enslave non believers and the other group wants to convert non believers. The group that wants to convert are willing to help fund the group that wants to kill/enslave the infidel.
> 
> Any non citizen islamist in the US should be deported immediately.


You beat me to it. It's a way of living alien to the west and is non compatible with any other culture/ belief system. Convert, be enslaved or die. Hell they kill their own for not being Muslim enough.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> islam is a geo-political ideology of world domination generally made up of 2 groups. One group wants to kill/enslave non believers and the other group wants to convert non believers. The group that wants to convert are willing to help fund the group that wants to kill/enslave the infidel.
> 
> Any non citizen islamist in the US should be deported immediately.


What @Slippy said.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Islam is the most racist religion out there. If you are not Islamic, you are worst than a dog to them.
Lots admit that's how they feel, the rest think it, but will not say it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jackangus said:


> Islam is the most racist religion out there. If you are not Islamic, you are worst than a dog to them.
> Lots admit that's how they feel, the rest think it, but will not say it.


That isn't racism, but you are still correct. The Arab Muslims look down on their African "brothers."


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> That isn't racism, but you are still correct. The Arab Muslims look down on their African "brothers."


And the Arab muzslimes hate their Persian muzslime "brothers".

Best thing that could happen Would be, the bastards killed each other off to a man woman and goat, in the middle east,

Western Europe(AKA EU), Balkans, North Africa, sub Sahara, South Africa, Horn of Africa, central Asia and southeast Asia,

not to forget the new world where the infection has spread to also..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> And the Arab muzslimes hate their Persian muzslime "brothers".
> 
> Best thing that could happen Would be, the bastards killed each other off to a man woman and goat, in the middle east,
> 
> ...


No; I am saying the Arabs hat their African "brothers." They do not like the black Muslims of Africa. You are referring to the Sunni/Shi'ite thing. I am not.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> No; I am saying the Arabs hat their African "brothers." They do not like the black Muslims of Africa. You are referring to the Sunni/Shi'ite thing. I am not.


Yes I know that also, I just brought out another facet of their "peaceful, loving" quasi religion.

They(Arabs) were the originators of the African slave trade, brought by caravan in ancient times then by sea later.

Even in the late19th and early 20th century the Ottoman empire took in slaves from central Africa.

Some of the earliest was from the Lake Victoria region and down the Nile by Dhow boats below the Cataracts'.

This was actually pre-muzslime in origin done by Egyptian Pharos and continued with muzslime conversion..

http://ajammc.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/indian-ocean-slavetrade.jpg?w=300


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> No; I am saying the Arabs hat their African "brothers." They do not like the black Muslims of Africa. You are referring to the Sunni/Shi'ite thing. I am not.


All the Arabs I have ever known feel way superior to any black, Muslim or non Muslim.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

All I need to know about Muslims. 


> And he will be a wild man; his hand will be against every man, and every man's hand against him; and he shall dwell in the presence of all his brethren. Genesis 16:12


Then there is the Quran that tells them to lie, cheat, steal, ambush, kill at will; the infidel which is any non-Muslim they don't like.
No, I have no use for any Muslim that believes the Quran.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Any so called religion that can come up with shariah law and the burka is creepy. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Muslims are like Locust... a few and it's not a problem. Get many and they destroy. 

I don't have the link handy but the Pew Research Group did a global survey on Muslim attitudes toward a variety of issues including Sharia. Look it up. You'll be shocked and also realize the global threat that Islam poses for the rest of the world and other religions.

I'm no zealot but I will predict that in the next few decades there will be a global war and it will be Christian/other against Islam.


----------

